# Anyone using turmeric?



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

I have recently started taking Turmeric. Is anyone else using it, and what are your impressions?


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I have been taking it a long time. At the moment, I can’t tell if it is doing any good.


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

I cook with it and it is in a tea blend I drink daily.
I don't have a specific condition I am trying to treat, just support overall health.
Herbs aren't as quick acting as pharmaceuticals so if that's what you're looking for you may be disappointed.
Though my mother, who began drinking tumeric tea and also ginger tea had great results lowering the pain and swelling
in her knee from arthritis, within a month of starting.


tinknal said:


> I have recently started taking Turmeric. Is anyone else using it, and what are your impressions?


----------



## vickinell (Oct 10, 2003)

I take a capsule daily and cook with it. I am a mustard eater which contains it......I think I have read that it works better when used with black pepper. I have always used lots of black pepper.

I have osteoarthritis. I get a little stiff if I sit too long or after sitting on the floor with students but nothing bad enough to take pain meds.

I also started taking grape seed extract a while back after recommendations from posts on this site.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

wdcutrsdaughter said:


> I cook with it and it is in a tea blend I drink daily.
> I don't have a specific condition I am trying to treat, just support overall health.
> Herbs aren't as quick acting as pharmaceuticals so if that's what you're looking for you may be disappointed.
> Though my mother, who began drinking tumeric tea and also ginger tea had great results lowering the pain and swelling
> in her knee from arthritis, within a month of starting.


I really don't have anything specific either but I did notice that my attitude and outlook on life improved after starting it.


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

I take about 4 capsules a day. Yes, it is helpful in removing inflammation. The turmeric, along with other things in my diet, have allowed me to go from 200-400 mg ibuprofen per day to 200 mg per week. I would definitely put it in the top 5 list of natural anti-inflammatories, perhaps even the top 3. Ginger, fresh and in powder, is another good one. And these two, combined with my diet (which includes more spices), work together to relieve back & knee pain that I had. If you are just going to incorporate turmeric into your food as a spice, make sure to add black pepper. Turmeric supplements already have pepperine (or bioperene) added. The pepper enhances the effect greatly.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

MichaelZ said:


> I take about 4 capsules a day. Yes, it is helpful in removing inflammation. The turmeric, along with other things in my diet, have allowed me to go from 200-400 mg ibuprofen per day to 200 mg per week. I would definitely put it in the top 5 list of natural anti-inflammatories, perhaps even the top 3. Ginger, fresh and in powder, is another good one. And these two, combined with my diet (which includes more spices), work together to relieve back & knee pain that I had. If you are just going to incorporate turmeric into your food as a spice, make sure to add black pepper. Turmeric supplements already have pepperine (or bioperene) added. The pepper enhances the effect greatly.


I already eat ketogenicly which in and of itself is an anti inflammatory diet. Turmeric and the diet is also good for my diabetes.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I mix powdered Tumeric with powdered Ginger, black molasses, milk and well water; then I shake it well before drinking it. I've been taking it for quite awhile and I've found it helps with joint pain. (I have osteoarthritis.) Since reading about black pepper, I'm going to start mixing a bit in with this.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

Supposedly pepperine makes turmeric more bioactively available. I'm not sure if that's so or it justifies a higher price for mixing cheap pepper into the mix


----------



## dsmythe (Apr 21, 2013)

I take it, turmeric, along with fish oil, recommended by my P A. I have been on it for about 2 years. It seems to help, I forget to take it some times and I miss it. Dsmythe


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

dsmythe said:


> I take it, turmeric, along with fish oil, recommended by my P A. I have been on it for about 2 years. It seems to help, I forget to take it some times and I miss it. Dsmythe


 Yes, I take fish oil as well.


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

Do you take the fish oil and turmeric together for a specific reason or just coincidence ?


----------



## dsmythe (Apr 21, 2013)

wdcutrsdaughter said:


> Do you take the fish oil and turmeric together for a specific reason or just coincidence ?


I have a best friend who suggested it. He was one of the original "FoxFire" students up in Rabun Co. GA. He has taken a lot of herbals over the years. I started my wife, who is an amputee, on it. It is not the answer to her pain problems but it does seem to help her also.
My P.A. suggested it at one of my visits to their office. It does seem to help but does take some time to become effective. Dsmythe


----------



## Clod Kicker (May 7, 2012)

After much research, I came up with a spice mix that I cook with and use for tea. 1 part each of Turmeric, Ginger root powder, Cinnamon powder (Ceylon) and fresh ground black pepper (for better turmeric bio-absorption) I put this in soups, stews, casseroles, meatloaf, beans, etc... I hope to cure cancer with this and other protocols. I know if I go with chemo or radiation I'll be dead for sure within 5 years or less.


----------



## jennytw (Aug 7, 2009)

How would this taste on roasted chicken? Does cooking alter the effectiveness?


----------



## Al Yaz (Jun 13, 2017)

We make ‘golden paste.’ It is a mixture of Tumeric, black pepper, water and coconut oil. Seems to be as effective as popping nsaids. Much better for the stomach too.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I use a mixture of turmeric and ginger for tea. I guess I need to start adding black pepper to boost the effectiveness, but it sure will change the taste of the tea. (yuk!) I can't take NSAIDs, and I do think drinking this tea daily helps with my wonky shoulder.


----------



## vickinell (Oct 10, 2003)

I think I will try something like the golden paste in my deviled eggs


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

wdcutrsdaughter said:


> Do you take the fish oil and turmeric together for a specific reason or just coincidence ?


I take the fish oil for the omega 3s.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

jennytw said:


> How would this taste on roasted chicken? Does cooking alter the effectiveness?


Not sure. I would put it on both before and after cooking.


----------



## vickinell (Oct 10, 2003)

My deviled eggs were good


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

tinknal said:


> I take the fish oil for the omega 3s.


I do too. Just wondered if there was something with taking them together. The way tumeric is best taken with black pepper.


----------



## Clod Kicker (May 7, 2012)

wdcutrsdaughter said:


> Do you take the fish oil and turmeric together for a specific reason or just coincidence ?


The fish oil, or other healthy oil like coconut or olive oils, make the circumin (the active ingredient in Turmeric) more bio-available to your body.


----------



## Barefootminis (Apr 2, 2011)

My husband and I have been taking it for a few years and I wasn't sure it was doing anything. Until I ran out. It does help with aches and pains.


----------

